# HPS LIGHTS- Search not working sorry ^_^



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

So yea another one of these threads.. I've read on here countless times about the correct HPS lights to get from econolight, but for some reason my search feature is not working, "swear!"


I'm currently running 3 500 watt halogens.. I've came into an opportunity to basically get my hps setup for free. I run an alumacraft 1648 NCS, and have the lights mounted on each corner and one directly on the front it seems to give me good coverage.


The question is.. To run 6 150hps lights, or 3 400 watt hps.. 

And the most important thing I cannot remember for the light of me is, the darn lights I need that have the capacitor's in them, or do I need caps for the 150's? I would Imagine I would not be able to start them all at the same time without caps.

running a Honda eu2000 also if that helps, attached is a picture of my boat design so you can see the corners and how I have my lights sat at the moment. If someone would be so kind to point me directly to the lights I need It would be greatly appreciated! Thx everyone


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I run 4 150's from econo. You want to get the 150 hpf lights. They have the ballast installed. They run about $65. 400's are good but in my opinion a little overkill.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Six lights on that sucker will be overkill*

Hey, if you have them for free, it may work fine. I have 4 and I have so much overlap, I could have gone with three. A 250 in the front and 150's on the side would do well in my humble opinion. 

The issue with the ballast being left in them or out varies between leaving them in for the 150's to out for the 250's and larger lights. Also, some are using Capacitors to help reduce the amperage draw. I run 4 150's with no issues. I used a home style electrical box with a double gang light switch and a double outlet with the outlets wired separately to each switch. That way, I can turn on two at a time (combined two lights into one pig tail by running them linked to each other). That way, you can turn on two, wait if needed, then turn on the other two. I taped the unit up, and have it mounted up under the bow area of the boat (dry).

I made a plywood (doubled up 1/2" board) and through mounted 4 bolts to hold it onto the deck). That way, you can remove it when not floundering. For brackets, I went to T&C aluminum and bought a stick of 2" x 1/8" flat stock. It bends nicely in a vice. Take a look at the post of my setup for an idea of how I mounted them. I cut some 2x4 stock to create a down angle to mount the aluminum mounts to. If you use the stock conduit mount, you will crack the housings after a while from previous reports. The housings are very thin, so when you drill it, use some flat fender washers or something similar to beef up the through mount. 

I used these: SKU: E-HC1H151Z 

They are offering a Veteran's day discount through 11/11 of 20%. Your timing may be right!

Good luck,

Bob


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I ment to say capacitors installed not ballast.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> running a Honda eu2000 also if that helps


Yes it does make a difference and the 1st question that I had.

Your combo of 6-150's or 4-400's would tax that.

I run 2 400's out the front and 2- 175's shooting out the sides.

The 2000 Honda will start and bring them all online at the same time.

It throws plenty of light.....but here is the other part.... With throttle set to idle mode, the motor runs at 1/4 throttle.....This helps keep her even more quiet and also extends your run time of the fuel about another 45min to 1hr.










I now have 2 of these custom alum mounts for sale that will fit 150's or 175's.

$30ea.














By the way E-conolight has a 20% off sale today code = VALOR20


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

When you coming home Bob? (your neighbor Scott)


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Back at the house*

I got in Wed night. Should be here for a few days this time. Sent you a PM

Bob


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I've got good coverage with 3 lights, debating just running 3 400's. Im sure they would be much brighter than the 3 halo's ive been running for years.

Downside, don't they weight like 30lbs each haha? I find a lot of fish in skinny skinny water, sometimes their backs are even out of the water, so I like to keep the weight down.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

jtrump said:


> Thanks everyone, I've got good coverage with 3 lights, debating just running 3 400's. Im sure they would be much brighter than the 3 halo's ive been running for years.
> 
> Downside, don't they weight like 30lbs each haha? I find a lot of fish in skinny skinny water, sometimes their backs are even out of the water, so I like to keep the weight down.


Go with the 150's and you won't have to worry about the massive weight of the big fixtures. Nor will you have to build remote boxes to move the ballasts into to remove "said" weight.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

I have been looking at the HPS lights and researching the lights using this and the bowfishing forums .Based on price and weight I feel that the 150's would suit my pocket book best.I have found that these come in various sizes as well.So here is my question to all the 150 guys ....

What are the dimensions of your 150"s Hunter? Bob ? Flounderslayer? 
and does it matter? the bulbs look to be the same size. So does a bigger reflector really matter?

Thanx for the help


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*My sizes are as follows:*

6" tall x 9" wide x 6" deep. They are angled toward the back of the housing. The housings are very thin. I believe I suggested using large fender washers if you decided to make mounts like I made. Either that, or cut some of the aluminum stock I use as well. 

Reflector wise, I only have played with this particular light. To help with glare, I made a hood that goes around three sides and sticks out 4-6" depending on which prototype I made. They slide in between the glass and the housing to cut down on the glare and focus the light a bit. I used my sheet metal break and some scrap soffit aluminum. You can use plywood clamped together to make a makeshift metal brake (aluminum material).

I also had a discount code of "THANKS10" for econolight that expired November 6. Try it and see if it still works. It gives you 10% off. I ordered the ones without capacitors. The caps will cut down on the draw, but my EU2000 does fine with all 4 being turned on. From what I have read, the caps will allow a lower amp draw and less power required from the genny. I may modify mine. I think the lights that were suggested earlier are a bit more, reflecting the costs of the caps. The ones I have have very little space for any modifications inside. 

You are welcome to come over and take a look and cuss and discuss the light setup at will!

Regards,

Bob


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

thanx for replying bob I appreciate the info.Your comments and experience are greatly appreciated. I would be interested in taking a firsthand look at your setup.I will send you a PM in the future to see when we can get together. The hood has my interest.
Does anyone else have any ideas or comments on the difference in the 6x9 or 9x9
and the difference in the reflectors?


----------

